# Drug run triggers evacuation of Calif. airport



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 20, 2010)

> CHICO, Calif. (AP) — The airport in Chico, Calif., has reopened after police say a passenger left his suitcase behind while he went to a medical marijuana dispensary, prompting an evacuation.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CD9JJE9RG0%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=1020


----------

